# Pinch harmonics - I thought my technique was fine...



## keithb (Mar 22, 2006)

OK, so I'm not a beginner, and I thought I had pinch harmonics all figured out 10 years ago - I can hit them whenever I want, on whatever note I want.

However, I've recently started playing with an 80's hair band cover band, and a lot of the songs have little pinch harmonics flying out of the rhythm parts. I'm finding that mine don't ring out clearly enough - on these tracks that characteristic squeal really sticks out. I know it's not just the mix, since I've seen people like Steve Vai or Zakk Wylde play pinch harmonics live that really get your attention.

So, any clue what I can do to get that effect?


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I know my EMG 707's have done a world of wonders for my pinch harmonics. Other then that all I can say is find the exact node points of the harmonics you want to play on the strings make sure you hit the node exactly and release it quickly and cleanly from your thumb tip. My wide vibrato I usually throw on my harmonics seem to give them a boost also.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 22, 2006)

Dude, 80's covers and pinch harmonics, get you some chorus going. Rate on 0, 75% depth, low mix.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe more gain, maybe better EQ, maybe better technique...idk.

More highs, more gain, more finesse, clearer harmonics. Too much of any of these could kill it, though.

EMG's are great for clear pinch harmonics. 

A little chorus will get more of an 80's tone, but I'm a little fuzzy as to how that would help your pinch harmonics.  Definately needed for 80's rock, though.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 22, 2006)

Could be the guitar. I had a 7620 w/EMGs that was not as PH-friendly as my Schecter.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Mar 22, 2006)

bostjan said:


> , maybe better EQ,



Now that you mention EQ, I do notice when I have too much upper mids goin that Pinch harmonics are a little tougher.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 22, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Maybe more gain, maybe better EQ, maybe better technique...idk.
> 
> More highs, more gain, more finesse, clearer harmonics. Too much of any of these could kill it, though.
> 
> ...



It makes a big difference for me, at least.  Pinches are way easier to get with the chorus on, just have to be very subtle with it or you'll start sounding too 80's(which is not a bad thing at all really, "Somewhere in Time" owns with the thick chorusing).


----------



## Drew (Mar 22, 2006)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Now that you mention EQ, I do notice when I have too much upper mids goin that Pinch harmonics are a little tougher.



Maybe that's my problem, I love upper midrange and don't get super prominant pinch harmonics either. 

For me, it's actually weird - I play a LOT of semi-harmonics. It's not even something I do consciously anymore - in fact, sometimes I have to consciously NOT play semi-harmonics (i.e - a note with a prominant fundamental but pinch harmonic overtones) so I don't overdo it. Yet, if I want to hit a true pinch harmonic, I struggle a bit. 

The "Satriani scream" done properly (open string pinch harmonic with right hand, grab and pre-dive bar with left) is next to impossible for me for this reason - it generally takes a couple tries to get it right.


----------



## David (Mar 22, 2006)

Drew said:


> The "Satriani scream" done properly (open string pinch harmonic with right hand, grab and pre-dive bar with left) is next to impossible for me for this reason - it generally takes a couple tries to get it right.


Dude... the satriani scream, is practically the reason, why I wanted to try trem in the first place. You HAVE to learn it, take like, an hour on it, it's so rewarding.


----------



## noodles (Mar 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Pinches are way easier to get with the chorus on, just have to be very subtle with it or you'll start sounding too 80's





keithb said:


> However, I've recently started playing with an 80's hair band cover band



I think his point is to sound too 80s.  

Where is your picking hand in relation to the bridge? I noticed that when I started playing most of my non-plam muted stuff further from the bridge, towards the neck, that pinch harmonics would just start flying out. You basicly have to play around with each particualr guitar and find where it is most lively. I've also noticed that the most fruitful part of the guitar for natural harmonics (that area between the second and fourth frets that seems to have a billion of them), is also the place that is most fruitful for nailing pinch harmoics (go the same distance away from the bridge).


----------



## Drew (Mar 22, 2006)

David said:


> Dude... the satriani scream, is practically the reason, why I wanted to try trem in the first place. You HAVE to learn it, take like, an hour on it, it's so rewarding.



I've done it on and off for ages, but I think part of the thing here is 1.) my pinch harmonics aren't super prominant to begin with, and 2.) I use a fairly dark, low gain tone. I think I'm cursed right from te get-go.  

I can do it, just not consistantly enough to count.


----------



## Regor (Mar 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Dude, 80's covers and pinch harmonics, get you some chorus going. Rate on 0, 75% depth, low mix.



Toshiro hit the nail on the head with this one! (And I'm quite surprised to see this is just about exactly how I've always done my chorus settings! LOL) Also, if you're doing 80s metal, you gotta scoop them mids!

All these factors will help: High gain, mid-scoop, chorus, wide-vibrato

Most other FX will kill them (i.e. reverb, echo, delay... you'd think they'd help, but no)


I used to have a sound clip of me doing a simple scale all the way from the low B to the high E hitting every note pinch harmonic'd. I love doing them (to the point of insanity for the rest of my band). If I can find that clip I'll post it, if not, I'll record another one for you guys. All I can say is, practice practice practice.

(EDIT: The link to this clip I'm about to post is missing on their website, but you wanna hear 'perfection' on the execution of a pinch harmonic, listen to the beginning and end of this clip: http://home.comcast.net/~regor/sounds/HELLFUELED.MP3)


----------



## usagi (Mar 22, 2006)

Couple of pedals can help. An overdrive pedal at the front of the chain LVL 10 Tone 5 Gain 1 and Sonic Stomp at the end of the chain with both knobs dimed or pretty close. I'm going to try adding chorus now. SD Distortion in the neck gets also pinches too.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 22, 2006)

Drew said:


> I've done it on and off for ages, but I think part of the thing here is 1.) my pinch harmonics aren't super prominant to begin with, and 2.) I use a fairly dark, low gain tone. I think I'm cursed right from te get-go.
> 
> I can do it, just not consistantly enough to count.



it's hard as hell to do an my mesa but on my microcube with a little delay and the gain up i get the satch scream/dimebag squeel thing pretty good, must be something with the odd harmonics of the SS gain.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 23, 2006)

I do pinch harmonics a little different to most people...rather than just hit a random overtone, I kinda visualise a virtual fret, usually the equivalent of 12 or 24 frets higher than the fretted note and deliberately strike that. It makes it a lot easier to use squealies melodically, although it takes a bit of getting used to. Those harmonics are the most prominent in the harmonic series along the string, so the sound is a lot more consistent.
Using the bridge pickup also really helps. The above method doesn't work that well on the neck PU.


----------



## Drew (Mar 23, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> I do pinch harmonics a little different to most people...rather than just hit a random overtone, I kinda visualise a virtual fret, usually the equivalent of 12 or 24 frets higher than the fretted note and deliberately strike that. It makes it a lot easier to use squealies melodically, although it takes a bit of getting used to. Those harmonics are the most prominent in the harmonic series along the string, so the sound is a lot more consistent.
> Using the bridge pickup also really helps. The above method doesn't work that well on the neck PU.



That's actually the correct method, man.  You can also get into things like ~5 frets up for 2 octaves, ~4 for what, two octaves and a 4th...? In fact, technically you can only generate harmonics at harmonic nodes relative to the fretted note.

...but there's so goddamn many of them, with enough gain you can basically get one anywhere, lol. 

I've always dug satch's "trill" harmonic trick, where he'll do a trill and then lightly drag a finger across the string over the pickups, generating crazy random harmonics in an approximately descending (towards the neck) or ascending (towards the bridge) pitch.


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 23, 2006)

After I practed on it for weeks on end, I can get good pinch harmonics, on just about any note. I have no problems getting that Zakk, Randy, Sabo, CC, etc harmonic vibrato sound.

Speaking of trill harmonics, I even did a video a while back...not the best (kinda dorky)... http://briancrowell.com/Brian/videos/Trill_Harmonics.WMV

HOWEVER, I HAVE YET TO MASTER the SATCH scream!!! I mean, I'll use my left hand to hit a 24th fret harmonic whilst grabbing the bar, with my right picking it, but it never fully sings out...and fades rather quickly. CAN someone post an up close vid of them doing it? Dave? 

Right now I can play 90% of Summer Song, and everytime I reach that point, I fail miserably. Even my teach couldn't help me, as he couldn't do it either!!

The OTHER guitar harmonic GOD is Mattias IA Eklundh... dude does these AMAZING harmonic screams. He'll sit there and do 10 different harmonics within the 2 fret alone!! I wish I had a clip as an example, but those of you who've heard him, know what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Regor (Mar 23, 2006)

Do a search for dimebag vid. There's a video of him for Young Guitar showing exactly how to do those screams. It zooms in nice on his hands.

(I'm too lazy to find the link myself, and besides, I saved the vid  )


----------



## keithb (Mar 23, 2006)

The 'Satch scream' is usually done with a pinch harmonic on open strings, not a 24th fret natural harmonic.


----------

